# squeezing eyes shut



## DCS

Lo keeps doing it. It could be because this last week he hasnt really been napping, so could just be tired. He plays with my phone now and again for for a few minutes at a time though. We also have the telly on all day, mostly for background noise. He rarely pays attention. He usually just watches a few seconds here and there and goes back to playing. 
I am booking him in to see the doctor tomorrow but was hoping you ladies could give me your oppinion. 
Thanks


----------



## CaptainMummy

Sometimes paige eats dinner with her eyes sqieezed shut... Shes just acting silly.

Does it seem like hes doing it on purpose? Or is it happening without him meaning it?


----------



## DCS

At first we thought he was just being daft but now in not so sure. 
Worried iv caused this by letting hm play on my phone and watch tv


----------



## smokey

I took Brian to the dr's a month or so ago because he kept squeezing his eyes shut and blinking alot and squinting all the time.
The dr checked his eyes over and said there was no sign of any irritant and his eyesight was great (he can spot a small mickey mouse toy over 40 metres away)
The dr seemed convinced it was a experimental thing, that he had realised he could change light and such by squinting and blinking alot and just found it interesting and would soon loose interest in it.
He stoped doing it about 2 weeks after and thinkng back on it he used to do somthing like that with his ears, constantly covering them to change sounds and shaking his head around because it made things look funny to him.


----------

